# The "Babies" and I



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

My life now consists of  me and my birds and dog.  Thought I'd start a thread to talk about them and  my life.  

Not a whole lot new going on in my life now.  Just taking one day at a time and taking care of myself and my little buddies.  

Alice and Jasmine are now 2 and 2.5 years with me so they are probably a few mos. older than that.  They are very lively little girls.  They chase each other around their new cage, play with toys, finally, and sing their hearts out, and eat of course.  Gave them a millet treat tonight but should have given it to them around the time I feed them.  That way they will eat it.  They tend to eat earlier in the day and snack the rest of the day a bit.  I always leave their food bowls in there and change their food in the mornings.  

Parakeets, imo, are the ideal birds to have.  Not all birds are as good as mine.  People have told me how their birds chew on things around the room.  Mine leave the cage to fly around the room a few times a day.  Sometimes Jasmine flys more but Alice doesn't come out as much.  They have a drawbridge on their cage and stand on that at times.  It's a place for them to hang out on and also a launching and landing pad.  I leave the cage open the minute I uncover it each day and then close it at their bed times.  Sometimes they stay up later with me, mostly on the weekend.   They never roam from their cage to chew on things like the walls and so forth.

Here is their new cage I got around my birthday last year:


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2019)

We call these birds budgies in Britain. I have one called Charlie and also a small parrot who doesn't have a name. I just haven't been able to think of one which suited him. I shut them in their cages at night but during the day, they are free to fly around the room. They make a lot of mess and noise, but they are very entertaining and they 'talk' to me. I have quite long conversations with them!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> We call these birds budgies in Britain. I have one called Charlie and also a small parrot who doesn't have a name. I just haven't been able to think of one which suited him. I shut them in their cages at night but during the day, they are free to fly around the room. They make a lot of mess and noise, but they are very entertaining and they 'talk' to me. I have quite long conversations with them!


We call them Budgies here, too.    Yours sound like fun and so are mine~


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2019)

They look like happy little darlings, nice photo and great cage, nice and roomy!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 8, 2019)

Ruthanne they are sweet. I love that they have a nice roomy cage. I have two of the toys you show in the photo for my Kerby. The door is always open for my bird to come and go. Looks like they have a play area below the main cage. The one thing he won't use is a swing. I guess Cockatiels aren't swingers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> They look like happy little darlings, nice photo and great cage, nice and roomy!


They do love their new cage and run around up and down the perches, chase each other and have a good time.  Thank you, they are happy sweeties~



Ruth n Jersey said:


> Ruthanne they are sweet. I love that they have a nice roomy cage. I have two of the toys you show in the photo for my Kerby. The door is always open for my bird to come and go. Looks like they have a play area below the main cage. The one thing he won't use is a swing. I guess Cockatiels aren't swingers.


Yes, they do have a play area but for some reason don't go down to it any more.  I have forgotten to put the ladder up for them to walk down to it, though, so maybe I should put it back up for  them.  Alice used to swing but now Jasmine is the only one who goes on it.  Birds are funny that way...they stop doing some things and start doing other things.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to have a budgie which swam in the fish tank! It would sit on one side, jump in and swim across to the other side.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I used to have a budgie which swam in the fish tank! It would sit on one side, jump in and swim across to the other side.


Wow, I've never heard of that before but leave it to budgies to be something else~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

The other night I did laundry and I always use the stoves timer to time the washer and dryer.  Anyhow, when I came back up from the basement it was dark in the kitchen and I pushed the wrong button on the stove to set the timer.  I hit the "clean oven" button and immediately went into a semi panic state.  I know that using that function can kill parakeets; so I immediately tried to shut it off by pushing the "clear" button and it did not work!  Instead the oven said it was going into "locked" mode!  I knew then that the self cleaning oven was going on and my parakeets were in danger.  I tried again to clean the panel on the stove.  It did not work.  I started to pull on the stove to pull it back to unplug it and also pulled on the door.  Something worked right as I attempted to clear the panel again.  The self cleaning oven shut off before starting to clean.  Thank God!  Right away I opened the window in the kitchen and shut the door to the living room.  I was afraid fumes might emit.  Nothing happened and what I did had worked.  The self cleaning oven did not start cleaning.  WHEW!  Talk about a panic moment!  I have to assure i never do that again.  Have lived here for 6 years and have only done it twice but this time was the worst.  Babies are fine!  

Here is Jasmine:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2019)

Glad you got it to stop Ruthanne, I heard how dangerous it could be.  I need to clean my oven soon, but I'm waiting for the weather to be nicer so I can open windows and doors, and maybe my cat can be in the yard or garage.  I figure if it can kill birds, it can harm other small animals too.  They also say cooking with teflon in the same room with a bird is dangerous.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2019)

That was close Ruthanne. I was cleaning my rugs with my rug machine a few years ago and noticed after quite a few hours that right on the bottle of the solution I was using it said it could be harmful to pets. It was summertime and I immediately put him out on our screened in porch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad you got it to stop Ruthanne, I heard how dangerous it could be.  I need to clean my oven soon, but I'm waiting for the weather to be nicer so I can open windows and doors, and maybe my cat can be in the yard or garage.  I figure if it can kill birds, it can harm other small animals too.  They also say cooking with teflon in the same room with a bird is dangerous.


Yes, we all have to be careful of fumes with our pets.  They are so much smaller than us.  I have heard about teflon, too, and have not used it in ages.  Gave away my frying pans that had teflon many years ago.



Ruth n Jersey said:


> That was close Ruthanne. I was cleaning my rugs with my rug machine a few years ago and noticed after quite a few hours that right on the bottle of the solution I was using it said it could be harmful to pets. It was summertime and I immediately put him out on our screened in porch.


Yes, it was really scary.  I'm glad Kerby is okay.  I'm looking for a safe cleaner to clean my air conditioning unit.  Thinking of hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2019)

Just the other day while Jasmine flew around the room on several different occasions Alice or Allison started flying into and out of the kitchen real fast.  She's really good at it so far but I'm afraid she might hurt herself going in there somehow.  I close the door when cooking so she can't go in there at that time.  I've also started closing the door when their cage door is open.  I'm just worried that she might fly into something in the kitchen like the toaster or something or another.

Here is another picture of her:


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Budgies are clumsy fliers. A friend of mine came home one day to find that her budgie had flown into the kitchen and drowned in a bowl of water. One of mine got caught up in the venetian blinds. Thank God I was there when it happened, otherwise it would have strangled.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2019)

I like birds, wild ones more than caged, but as far as letting them fly around the house.  Don't they "pee/poop" on everything? I know you can clean up, but doesn't the fabric become soiled?  What about your curtains?  Plus ours threw birdseed everywhere.  When they escaped their cages, it was hard to recatch them.  

How do you get them back into the cage at night?  I have dogs.  When they are babies they are confined to the kitchen.  As they grow older, crated in various parts of the house unless I can give them my full attention.  Free roam when we are home only after they are 16 months or so and well house trained.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Aneeda, I can't answer for other people's birds, but mine definitely have a sense of time. As soon as I start switching things off, they know it's bedtime and go back in their cages. I also have guinea pigs loose and they do the same. As for the 'poop', yes they do make a mess but, quite frankly, you have no business getting any pet unless you are prepared to clean up the mess they make. Every night, I'm on my knees, cleaning up the toilet areas my guinea pigs have used,....but they give a lot of pleasure, so I don't mind.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2019)

Rosemarie,

Lol, everything makes messes especially the large, muddy, dogs which I have.  I let my dogs dig in the backyard, which is rocked, because they enjoy digging.  When they come in, I frequently have to scrub walls since they shake mud everywhere.  I am simply curious about how the bird thing works with them flying around.  Ours were always caged.

We also have had hamsters but not Guinea pigs.  Anyone who has done a hamster search in the house knows what a pain that can be.  Hamsters will die if not found.  Since Guinea pigs are bigger I imagine they are easier.  Do you have an outside area for them?  I understand you can make an interesting secure outdoor enclosure for them.

We also had a pet rabbit at one time, mice, a bigger bird, cats, but mostly dogs.  We did foster care for over 30 years, sometimes they came with their pets, but mostly not.  I sometimes think I would like a rag doll cat, but not sure.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2019)

My bird Kerby is always out. Over the years he has found favorite places where he likes to sit. Those areas I protect. Under his cage is a large plastic sheet. He sits on top of the cage and sometimes depending where he is sitting it hits the plastic. Easy cleanup. At night he sits on the back of my recliner. I have an old towel there. That gets washed once a week,same by my computer. He will sit in my lap to get his head scratched so my throw gets washed as well. 90 percent of the time during the day he is on my shoulder and yes I get pooped on. That is why I have my old "poop sweaters". In the summer I have a piece of light material I drape over my shoulders. If anyone comes he goes in his cage for safety. I have hardwood floors so when he flies from room to room it is easily cleaned up. 

I have no problem cleaning up after my pets. If you keep up with it there is no problem and the pets deserve a clean environment just as much as their owners.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Yes, I have had a hamster go missing! Somehow it managed to get out of its cage during the night, it was eventually found curled up underneath a cabinet. I don't have a garden so my guinea pigs are indoors. Hamsters are silent, guinea pigs 'talk', so if you call their names, they will answer. They poo constantly, in one end and out the other, but it's dry and doesn't smell so it's easy to sweep up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2019)

Parakeets poopies are about 1/4 of an inch big and they dry up really fast.  They are very easily cleaned up and removed.  They don't poop like crazy when they fly, once in awhile I'll see one of their poops on the wall and then clean it up.  Mostly the poops dry up and fall to the areas I have for them like the cage bottom or the fabric I have around their cage.  I take a paper towel and push the loose dried up ones on the carpet and vacuum them up.  Lager birds make much bigger poopies.  It's never bothered me that they poop.

I never have to "catch them" for them to go in their cage.  They automatically fly back to it after a flight around the room.  They also sit atop the cage at times and then on the drawbridge of their cage.  Most of the time they like to perch inside their cage with the door open.  They like their living quarters.  

This is their playpen when I had it next to the smaller cage.  Now it is on another shelf.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2019)

Suzy got her anals expressed on Monday and on Wednesday got groomed.  Been a tough week for her~lol.  She is such a good girl with a kind spirit and accepting heart.  Here are her latest pics today on her pillow:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

Haven't kept this up lately so here I am.  

Trying to adjust to life on life's terms which I don't always like.  What choice do we all have though.

While in facebook health groups it made me realize so many are going through and dealing with health issues.  I fear some things happening with my challenges.  As I've done my research and know what can happen have had so much anxiety.  Thankfully my doctor prescribed something for that.  It's helping some.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 7, 2019)

Ruth, you've inspired to write about the pets in my life in diary forum. 

So, thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Ruth, you've inspired to write about the pets in my life in diary forum.
> 
> So, thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

Lately dealing with much frustration, aggravation.  It really bothers me that I can't do all the things I used to do anymore.  Trying to motivate myself to find some new hobbies then think "what's the use?"  I know how negative it sounds too.  But it's just how I feel at the moment.  

Learned how to get transportation to my doctors' with my health care insurance.  Glad I realized I can use this service.  Now to try it out and see how it works.  I hope they get me there in time.  Perhaps if I make the pickup time a half hour before appointments it will go better. Gotto keep exercising this old brain.  

The little birdies are yapping up a storm today; glad they are happy.  It's always good to see my little babies happy!  Wish I could get Jasmine to stop pulling on Allison's tail, though.  Allison does not like that one bit and lets out a shriek.  Jasmine always looks like she feels bad after doing it but then does it again in a few days..can't figure that one out.  

Well, that's about all I have to say today.


----------



## toffee (Sep 23, 2019)

Ruthanne your birds are a complete joy 'the pic
's made me smile -and the little doggie is just as adorable '
funny I was saying to hubbs '' wish we could have some budgies - but I have 3 big cats -and I know they would have them one way or other , we used to have a big bird aviary in our garden with lots of different types '
so yes I miss all that 'but so glad they bring u joy and company ..


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 23, 2019)

toffee said:


> Ruthanne your birds are a complete joy 'the pic
> 's made me smile -and the little doggie is just as adorable '
> funny I was saying to hubbs '' wish we could have some budgies - but I have 3 big cats -and I know they would have them one way or other , we used to have a big bird aviary in our garden with lots of different types '
> so yes I miss all that 'but so glad they bring u joy and company ..


Thank you.  The budgies are a blast!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)

Got the birdies toys or rather new toys.  They tore about 5 of them apart.  That's a good thing.  Waiting for them to go to town on the newest toy.  I love to see them having fun!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Got the birdies toys or rather new toys.  They tore about 5 of them apart.  That's a good thing.  Waiting for them to go to town on the newest toy.  I love to see them having fun!


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Suzy got her anals expressed on Monday and on Wednesday got groomed.  Been a tough week for her~lol.  She is such a good girl with a kind spirit and accepting heart.  Here are her latest pics today on her pillow:


Caption:  "The next time the Vet touches me there again, I'll bite."


----------



## toffee (Jan 26, 2020)

we bred all types of birds Ruthanne ==budgies are lovely 'would love to have them but I have 3 cats now '
always remember that budgies love to be by the window so they see other life ' lovely pic '


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

toffee said:


> we bred all types of birds Ruthanne ==budgies are lovely 'would love to have them but I have 3 cats now '
> always remember that budgies love to be by the window so they see other life ' lovely pic '


I also  don't have cats because of having birds--I've seen others who do but I wouldn't risk it.  I don't put them by the window because of drafts from the window here=they would die.  I put them across from the heating vent to keep them warm.  Also there are blinds on the window and they wouldn't be able so see out anyhow, especially with the setup I have them living on.  They are happy regardless.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

I want to tell you about little Alice.  She is 3 and a half years old.  When I got her I also had had Danny Boy for 7 years.  They got along together real well and Alice adored Danny.  She even laid 3 eggs.  They never hatched, tho.  When Alice was 6 mos. old Danny became paralyzed and died within a month and Alice was just about 8 or 9 mos. old I figure because she must have been a few mos. old when I got her.  Poor little Alice lost the love of her life.

Then within a month I got Jasmine to be her buddy.  Didn't even know Jasmine was a girl when I got her.  Alice was mean towards Jasmine at first, she wanted Danny back but he was gone.  Alice and Jasmine since have become great friends!  Some say hens can't get along, well for awhile they didn't but now they do and are so glad to have the companionship!

Here are Alice and Danny Boy:






Here are Alice and Jasmine:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi Ruth - Love the pics.  Your birds go well with my Twilight (blue) and Quin (white & grey); I also have Sunny (yellow) and Pete (classic green).  I built my birds a flight cage using an interior greenhouse frame.  They are in constant motion until I shut off the lights.  Also, they are in the kitchen, so I have to be super careful what I use.  For the good news, I'm not into chemicals or fancy cleaners - baking soda and muscles.  I did have to scour the Goodwill store to find a stainless steel frying pan!  My four birds have such distinct personalities - They amaze and amuse me all day long!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> Hi Ruth - Love the pics.  Your birds go well with my Twilight (blue) and Quin (white & grey); I also have Sunny (yellow) and Pete (classic green).  I built my birds a flight cage using an interior greenhouse frame.  They are in constant motion until I shut off the lights.  Also, they are in the kitchen, so I have to be super careful what I use.  For the good news, I'm not into chemicals or fancy cleaners - baking soda and muscles.  I did have to scour the Goodwill store to find a stainless steel frying pan!  My four birds have such distinct personalities - They amaze and amuse me all day long!


Thanks for your post about your birds.  My birds cage is open all day long and they fly around whenever they care to. I've been using Revere Ware pots and pans forever now.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for your post about your birds.  My birds cage is open all day long and they fly around whenever they care to. I've been using Revere Ware pots and pans forever now.


I had a full set of Revere Ware (vintage) - and gave it all to my grand-daughter when she set up her household.  Who would have guessed that I would want it back, when I had "no-stick" convenience replacement stuff!  Oh well, the birdies come first. Hmmm...just occurred to me that my Revere Ware had copper bottoms.  I haven't heard anything negative about heated copper.  Does your stuff  have copper?  The stuff that I picked up at Goodwill was just cheap stainless steel anyway.  All is good (-:   Question - I grow sprouts for my birds and they love them.  They won't eat anything but seeds and sprouts.  I add chia and flax seeds to the generic bulk mix.  Do your birds eat a more diverse range of food?  I honestly tried hard to get them to eat fruits and other veggies - and gave up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> I had a full set of Revere Ware (vintage) - and gave it all to my grand-daughter when she set up her household.  Who would have guessed that I would want it back, when I had "no-stick" convenience replacement stuff!  Oh well, the birdies come first. Hmmm...just occurred to me that my Revere Ware had copper bottoms.  I haven't heard anything negative about heated copper.  Does your stuff  have copper?  The stuff that I picked up at Goodwill was just cheap stainless steel anyway.  All is good (-:   Question - I grow sprouts for my birds and they love them.  They won't eat anything but seeds and sprouts.  I add chia and flax seeds to the generic bulk mix.  Do your birds eat a more diverse range of food?  I honestly tried hard to get them to eat fruits and other veggies - and gave up.


Yes, my rw have copper bottoms.  In the 19 years I've had birds and been using rw never posed a problem.  I tried, too, feeding them veggies, eggs.  Once the one ate some egg but not much.  I'm going to try that again.  They turned their noses up at kale.  I give them a seed based formula that also has fruits veggies and supplements in it and they tear it up!  Love it.  It's by VitaKraft.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, my rw have copper bottoms.  In the 19 years I've had birds and been using rw never posed a problem.  I tried, too, feeding them veggies, eggs.  Once the one ate some egg but not much.  I'm going to try that again.  They turned their noses up at kale.  I give them a seed based formula that also has fruits veggies and supplements in it and they tear it up!  Love it.  It's by VitaKraft.


Thanks - I'll try to find the VitaKraft locally.  Really, I got tired of wasting money on things they refused.  I ended up throwing the stuff outside for whatever might be interested in trying it.  Just Googled - which mix do you use - a couple came up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

Empty said:


> Thanks - I'll try to find the VitaKraft locally.  Really, I got tired of wasting money on things they refused.  I ended up throwing the stuff outside for whatever might be interested in trying it.  Just Googled - which mix do you use - a couple came up.


I just started them on Menu-Complete Care.  I'm mixing it with the old one (kaytee fiesta-also good but it didn't come in the 2.5 pound bag I need) and then I'll go solely on the Vitakraft Menu.  I got it on Amazon.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 19, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I just started them on Menu-Complete Care.  I'm mixing it with the old one (kaytee fiesta-also good but it didn't come in the 2.5 pound bag I need) and then I'll go solely on the Vitakraft Menu.  I got it on Amazon.


Thanks - hope it doesn't have pellets or artificial colors.  My birds won't touch pellets at all and I won't feed them artificial coloring.  I'll research it tomorrow.  Much appreciated!  I bought a pellet food that they wouldn't eat and ground it up, added distilled water, and turned it into air-dried crackers - they ate it then, but not with great enthusiasm.  It's the fruits and other veggies that I would really like them to eat.  I spent rather large sums for fruits that were local to their original native habitat - ended up eating them, because they had no interest at all!  They say, feed at first meal when they are hungriest... didn't work - and I can't stand seeing them get too hungry!  I buckle.  Anyway, going back to sleep now.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2020)

Doesn't have pellets, mine have never eaten them either.  Oh yes, I put a little Harrison's High Potency Mash formula in their food,  too.  I sprinkle it on top.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Doesn't have pellets, mine have never eaten them either.  Oh yes, I put a little Harrison's High Potency Mash formula in their food,  too.  I sprinkle it on top.


Hi Ruth - Just went to the Harrison's site and it says it is temporarily closed. None of the links are active.  This is why I tried to stock up on bulk seed, as I feared a breakdown in the distribution chains.  So, if you can find it anywhere, you might want to try and get more now - sad, but I don't want my little charges to have to make drastic changes in their diet.   /-;


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2020)

Empty said:


> Hi Ruth - Just went to the Harrison's site and it says it is temporarily closed. None of the links are active.  This is why I tried to stock up on bulk seed, as I feared a breakdown in the distribution chains.  So, if you can find it anywhere, you might want to try and get more now - sad, but I don't want my little charges to have to make drastic changes in their diet.   /-;


I'm fine on the Harrison's.  One pound in the refrigerator lasts a long time.  They also sell it on Amazon but I haven't priced it recently.  I just use very little at a time.  Thanks Empty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

deleted, pic was too blurry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's my baby girl in her pjs:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

Found some older pictures of my birds; here are Lenny (blue and yellow) and Lucy (white), Lenny was my all time favorite bird



Here are Lucy and Danny:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2020)

This is the third bird I ever had and his name was Lenny Pu.  He lived to be over 10 years old and we had so much fun together!


----------



## deesierra (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Ruth, I haven't been here for a long time, dealing with selling my home and moving. It's good to be in touch again. I love seeing the pics of your feathered friends and how they bring joy to your life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2020)

deesierra said:


> Hi Ruth, I haven't been here for a long time, dealing with selling my home and moving. It's good to be in touch again. I love seeing the pics of your feathered friends and how they bring joy to your life.


Thanks, it's great to see you here again!  Birds are wonderful little creatures, I've had a total of 9 of them over the years.  They are so sweet but timid too at times.  Mine have always loved to fly around the living room, chase each other around, play with their toys and eat!  One of them that I have now is always at the food dish--takes after me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2020)

I was on the image hosting site just now and found this picture of Alice and Jasmine.  Not sure if I've posted it before but I will now anyway:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2020)

@Ruthanne ,those birds are adorable. I had a blue one like yours when I was growing up.  
My Kirby likes to sit on the wire rather than a perch. I put a small piece inside the cage next to his mirror and he sleeps there all night.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne ,those birds are adorable. I had a blue one like yours when I was growing up.
> My Kirby likes to sit on the wire rather than a perch. I put a small piece inside the cage next to his mirror and he sleeps there all night.


Thank you Ruth.  Birds love their mirrors don't they?  Jasmine has one too.  She is my remaining bird- the blue one.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 14, 2020)

The babies are precious!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> The babies are precious!!!


Thank you!


----------



## deesierra (Nov 18, 2020)

My family always had keets and canaries while I was growing up. We also had dogs and cats. Somehow we managed to keep the birdies safe. I don't remember but I imagine the birdies were never out of their habitat. I would love to have birds again. They are such happy spirit!


----------



## Treacle (Nov 19, 2020)

Just saw your post @Ruthanne. The birds are so sweet and such gorgeous pictures. Fantastic pictures of beautiful Suzy. She is so cute in her PJs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

In memory of Alison (2016-2020) and Danny (2008-2017) who are dearly missed...RIP my babies...


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> In memory of Alison (2016-2020) and Danny (2008-2017) who are dearly missed...RIP my babies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne, Alison and Danny are resting peacefully now.  I know you loved them and miss them very much.  You brought joy and sincere love into their lives when you made them part of your family, for that you can feel good and at peace.  They knew you truly loved them, and I think they're still feeling it now.  Hugs, my friend....I know how you feel when you think of them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ruthanne, Alison and Danny are resting peacefully now.  I know you loved them and miss them very much.  You brought joy and sincere love into their lives when you made them part of your family, for that you can feel good and at peace.  They knew you truly loved them, and I think they're still feeling it now.  Hugs, my friend....I know how you feel when you think of them.


Thank you.  It's so sad that they're not here today.  A lot of people don't understand how important our babies are to us.  But I won't worry about them.  

We are only given so much time with them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you.  It's so sad that they're not here today.  A lot of people don't understand how important our babies are to us.  But I won't worry about them.
> 
> We are only given so much time with them


They are very important to us, present and past.  There are times during the year that my heart hangs heavy thinking about one of my kids who has passed on over the years.  We never stop loving them and we always have a special place in our hearts for them, no matter how many years have gone by.  Would be nice to have just one more day with them, but perhaps only in a dream.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> They are very important to us, present and past.  There are times during the year that my heart hangs heavy thinking about one of my kids who has passed on over the years.  We never stop loving them and we always have a special place in our hearts for them, no matter how many years have gone by.  Would be nice to have just one more day with them, but perhaps only in a dream.


Thank you.  I know you understand how hard it can be at times.  I know all of your pet family adored you as you did them.

In this diary thread one of these days I'm going to write about all of my past pet family.  There have been many pets over my lifetime even though I don't have photos of them all.  I've had a lot of different kinds of pets, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2020)

Suzy has always been such a real blessing to me.  When I got her she needed me and I've grown to know just how much I needed her.  I was suffering badly from depression, and still do at times, but it is not always as bad as it used to be with having her as my constant companion, shadow, greeter when I wake up.  

I wake up not wanting to get up most days and she paws the side of my bed after she knows I've really had enough sleep.  I then arise to her wagging her tail happily at me because she missed me while I was sleeping.  She is the most loving being I know!  I walk around here so crabby at times just muttering to myself, go through all kinds of moods because of my illnesses and even a physical illness I found out causes mental health symptoms to prevail.  She is always here by my side or near me.  She loves me even when I can't stand myself for being so very moody. 

Here she is yesterday after having her evening meal.  She is and has always been such a happy little girl!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Suzy was laying down on the heating pad and I asked her if she wanted a treat--this is the look she gave me:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2020)

Awww, how precious!  Extra treats for the sweet little girl!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 12, 2021)

Here is yesterdays pic of Suzy in her red coat:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Awww your babies are all so sweet and cute.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 13, 2021)

I think pets are the best healers in the world. Their unconditional love is amazing and makes a person feel so needed...something I need more and more of the older I get. Losing a loving pet is equally as hard as losing a human loved one, but to me, the pain of losing either, is the price we pay for all of the love we gave each other when they were living...and that was worth the sad cost.  Your pets are darling Ruthanne. How blessed they are to have you...and vice versa


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I think pets are the best healers in the world. Their unconditional love is amazing and makes a person feel so needed...something I need more and more of the older I get. Losing a loving pet is equally as hard as losing a human loved one, but to me, the pain of losing either, is the price we pay for all of the love we gave each other when they were living...and that was worth the sad cost.  Your pets are darling Ruthanne. How blessed they are to have you...and vice versa


Thank you, I lost Alice bird this past year so it's been hard.  She was a real sweet birdie with a big heart.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 16, 2021)

@Ruthanne   Pets are so darn cute!!!   Thanks for reminding me where to find pics of them.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2021)

Well Alice has been gone now for 9 months and although I miss her it isn't nearly as painful as it was.

Jasmine has been keeping herself occupied flying and playing and dunking in her tub and peers at her little buddy in the mirror too.  When I play Parakeet videos she sometimes sits on top of the tv:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 20, 2021)

@Ruthanne that is so sweet. My Kirby has no interest in the TV but is obsessed with watching me eat. He seems to be wondering what happens once the food goes in my mouth and then disappears.
Kirby is now 17. I got him when he was 2. 
I've never had a bird that long and I know I will miss him so much when he goes to bird heaven. 
He is on my shoulder most of the day, besides he is the last pet I will ever have.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ruthanne that is so sweet. My Kirby has no interest in the TV but is obsessed with watching me eat. He seems to be wondering what happens once the food goes in my mouth and then disappears.
> Kirby is now 17. I got him when he was 2.
> I've never had a bird that long and I know I will miss him so much when he goes to bird heaven.
> He is on my shoulder most of the day, besides he is the last pet I will ever have.


He sounds like a great bird.  I won't get any more birds after Jasmine either.  She seems to be happy with Suzy and I as her family.  She is very vocal and flying around here all the time.  She is singing prettily right now.  I put some water in her birdie bathtub awhile ago and she is checking it out again.  She just sat in the water.  Thank you for thinking of us Ruth.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Well Alice has been gone now for 9 months and although I miss her it isn't nearly as painful as it was.
> 
> Jasmine has been keeping herself occupied flying and playing and dunking in her tub and peers at her little buddy in the mirror too.  When I play Parakeet videos she sometimes sits on top of the tv:
> 
> View attachment 165883


Latest.


----------

